
The Python Grimoire - rcarmo
http://taoofmac.com/space/dev/Python/Grimoire
======
greenyoda
Warning from the bottom of the page:

 _" The Grimoire has fallen into disrepair since 2008, and despite covering
all the basics, does not fully address modern Python idioms and features."_

